# Are You A Werewolf?



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

This game is fantastic, we played it last night at our halloween party. HibLaGrande suggested it, and it is just awesome. We bought the cards off of the looney labs site, but could also make your own. Check out this site on how to play. http://www.eblong.com/zarf/werewolf.html It is actually waaaay simpler to play than it looks. If you havent played it, I definatly suggest giving it a try. And it doesnt just have to be for Halloween, im takin' it to thanksgiving!!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

This looks great may just have to use it myself. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SpookyMadison (Aug 8, 2008)

Geez! I thought I suggested that, Tyler! lol


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry Madison, I posted that a while ago and......ah...gotta give credit where credit is due, thanks Madison! Although Im not sure who suggested it first, hmm. Anyways, thanks to both of you!!!! haha.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

That does sound like it'd be fun. I'd like to try that at our next Halloween party. Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They really need to make more halloween themed games. I get every one i can find.


----------

